# weight change from a shorty to a full



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thinking about trying a november dive this week. All I have is a shorty but am planning on getting a full we suit. How much weight should I add to compensate? I usually use 7.5lbs with the shorty. Would 10lbs do it?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Easy way to do it,

take your short and float it. Easiest to fold it up. then add weight on it till it sinks

then do the same with the suit you want to use. The difference in the two is the amount you need to add. Hope this helps


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on the thickness of the suits.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Two variables to consider.Wetsuit thickness and water type.A 3mm will take less weight than a 7mm. Salt water or fresh?The thicker the wetsuit the more weight you'll need to get neutral. Everyones bouyancy is different. I would probly start with 12lbs and then add or subtract until I got neutral.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

With my 7mm and a steel tank I dive 18 lbs. My 7mm floats me like a bobber. So I need the extra weight. With my 3mm I dive 10 lbs


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW... 

I finally got down to like 12lbs with my full 3mm suit... LOL In fresh water! 

Im guessing my 5mm in salt will be a good 20 lbs of lead. But if ya wanna swim underwater ya have to compensate! 

Telum...I might have a ride this weekend from a fishin buddy... Ill recheck and if not Ill see whats goin on quickly! Ill get back to ya!

Steve


----------

